# Be careful!



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

> The security forces in Cairo, arrested 25 foreigners of different nationalities, Friday, on suspicion of being parts of terrorist cells.
> 
> According to the preliminary investigation, the suspects are from European countries, and came to Cairo several weeks ago as tourists, and they had rented apartments near the police station Dokki.
> 
> ...


Translated from the Arabic Al Masry Al Youm ????? ??? 25 ?????? ?????? ???????? ?? ???????? ????? ??????? | ?????? ?????? ????? ????? ?? ???

Could not find anything on it in English, and don't think I will 

Sorry for any translation errors 

Renew your visas folks, and stop being terrorist :eyebrows:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

"nearly 160 apartments in Agouza , Dokki , Gama’at el-Dewal and Mohandiseen areas have been investigated"

Woah!


----------

